# For all you McDonald Lover's out there



## COgoatLover25

I still don't go there , but I don't think it is completely true


----------



## goathiker

I don't go there because 25% of their proceeds go to support gun control.


----------



## TheMixedBag

Virtually all processed meats are washed in ammonia. "Pink slime" is little more than super ground and processed ground beef. I don't eat there often just because I don't like the taste much, and having worked fast food for a better portion of my working life I know what goes on in the kitchen, but this is true of ALL fast food places, save for maybe places like Taco Bueno. They're the only place I worked that used 10lb logs of ground beef (like what you would buy at the grocery store, not frozen, pre-packaged, heat-n-go beef) and cooked them fresh in a kettle multiple times a day.

Basically, fast food won't kill you any faster than anything else, IF eaten in moderation. We breathe, eat and drink enough chemicals daily that eating McDonald's once a month or so isn't going to add a significant amount of anything, save for maybe calories.


----------



## COgoatLover25

We raise our own meat, so if we go there it just tastes like plastic lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've eaten worse growing up!  I don't go a lot of places because of that, and what they all support.


----------



## NubianFan

I knew I like Taco Bueno for a reason!


----------



## TheMixedBag

They actually do everything from scratch. Chips, beef, guacamole, salsa, etc. The only things that are bagged and heated are the chicken and cheese/chili sauces. Even the taco shells are fried fresh. Real cheddar, too. My only complaint is that the lard used to make the refried beans has trans fat, at least it did at the store I worked at.


----------



## NubianFan

I just wish there was one fairly close to me. My friend from OK introduced me to them and the first one I ever ate at was in Shawnee, OK . The closest one to me now is an hour and a half drive. I wish my little home town had one instead of two taco bells, I am not a taco bell fan at all.


----------



## TheMixedBag

Nope. No Bell for me. I ate Bueno too much, their beef tastes like juice with chunks in it. Ick.


----------



## goathiker

Eww, and everything has rice in it any more. I ask if I can have burrito that is just meat and cheese and they look at me cross eyed. Most of the time they can't do it for some reason.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I agree Jill that is nasty. I don't want no stinking rice in my burrito, it is just cheap filler.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Qdoba grill has the best burritos


----------



## ciwheeles

Eww that's gross. 

My nephew got apples in his happy meal on Monday and didn't eat them. They've been siting on my counter for 4 days and they still look normal. That kind of weirds me out, wondering what must be in them that they've been cut and in room temperature without going bad...


----------



## NubianFan

Have you ever tasted the apples in a McDonalds happy meal? they taste like chemicals. I can't stand them. I hate fries so anytime I have an option I take it but I pass on those nasty apples now. bleh...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Out here I go to Taco Time, not Taco Bell. I'm sure there are still additives but everything is fresh and tastes like it's supposed to.


----------



## TGSAdmin

COgoatLover25 said:


> This is why I don't go there


You have much more to fear than that.

Did you know all chicken sold in the US has to be chlorinated? That's right, like a pool.

We have a huge issue, and it's not just McDonalds.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ewwww.. That's nasty. 

But then again how a lot of things are made and what they're made is pretty gross.


----------



## Used2bmimi

goathiker said:


> I don't go there because 25% of their proceeds go to support gun control.


Where did you hear that? I can't find anything to support that except a lawsuit called McDonald v Chicago (with McDonald being an individual). Did I miss something?

Because if you are right, none of my family will ever be going there again, but I do want to be sure before deciding.


----------



## spidy1

My family and I BAN fast food! the only fast food we eat RUNS fast when I try to catch it!!!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Wait taco bueno actually exists????
..... I thought that was just a Kim possible restraunt...... 
Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> Wait taco bueno actually exists????
> ..... I thought that was just a Kim possible restraunt......
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


:lol: :laugh:


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: :laugh:


Now i HAVE to go to one lol

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

They are really good. Especially if you go in and eat, don't go thru the drive thru because you miss all the little extra sauces and things they have inside.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't like the taste of McD's "meat"....and I absolutely never,ever go to KFC.Period. We only eat out roughly once every 2 months or so and usually go to a chinese buffet.


----------



## spidy1

Here we call it Mc Nasty's!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

I won't eat fast food , it never sits right in my stomach , so I listened to my conscience for once and avoid it at all cost. I don't even like the smell of those places. 

BUT , for some reason , I like KFC , go figure !
Maybe its all the bad stuff that taste good once in a while , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I used to like KFC.. But the changed the batter or something and I don't like it anymore.. 
Though... I will go every now and then for some of their Mac & Cheese and a few biscuits :laugh: those are heavenly! Lol!


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> I don't go there because 25% of their proceeds go to support gun control.


Guess I'm going to start going threw with drawls of no more quarter pounders  healthy or not I love that burger and I'll admit I'm the most unhealthy eater alive but I'm so sick of this gun control crap......so good to know Jill.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I boycott KFC due to their abuse of chickens....it is completely ridiculous how they are treated


----------



## ksalvagno

Love Wendy's salads.


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the mac n cheese and biscuits too 
Now that is a mighty fine snack


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mm! Wendy's is the best!  wish ours wasn't on the other side of town  not far.. But still... Lol!

The best Laura  lol! That's the only thing I'll eat from them.. Well the potato wedges aren't too bad either lol!


----------



## ciwheeles

I love Wendy's and Chick Fil A. Taco Bell is pretty good too


----------



## TheMixedBag

I won't eat at Chick-Fil-A anymore (I don't like what their CEO or whatever promotes and funds), but I also don't eat much fast food anymore, so it's not hard to avoid the cruddy places.


----------



## caprine crazy

The only reason I like Mickey D's is for their sweet tea. Mmmm!! My fav fast food is definitely Wendy's and a clsoe second is Chick-fil-a. Wendy's actually tastes good and Chick-fil-a is a Christian company.


----------



## caprine crazy

ksalvagno said:


> Love Wendy's salads.


The Cranberry Almond Chicken salad they bring out in spring/summer is the best!


----------



## NubianFan

My story about McDonald's, I must put a disclaimer first, I actually like McDonald's for what it is, to me it isn't any worse than any other fast food restaurant but I want to relate this story on this thread anyway. I worked with a girl who was allergic to beef. She could not eat any beef products at all. BUT she could eat two regular McDonald's cheeseburgers without having a reaction. I often picked them up for her because she couldn't leave the newsroom. I know McDonald's claims their patties are all beef but I always assumed after her telling me that they were either soy or mostly soy. Just thought I would share. I don't even know for sure what it means.


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh that is kind of interesting..


----------



## Udder Folks

My college roommate left school to be a nanny on the east coast. Her report from the father in that family, who was an exec for the US Renderers Association, was that McDonald's was the top buyer of cow eyeballs. 
100% beef, anyone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> The only reason I like Mickey D's is for their sweet tea. Mmmm!! My fav fast food is definitely Wendy's and a clsoe second is Chick-fil-a. Wendy's actually tastes good and Chick-fil-a is a Christian company.


 I think Wendy's has THE BEST chicken nuggets ever! 

I've yet to eat at chick-fil-a.. But heard it's really good! The closet one to me is 45 or so min in a direction we early go in :/ one day, I'll get there 

Kayla, you know who Tim Hawkins is??


----------



## TheMixedBag

If I'm not wrong (and I might be), a restaurant can claim 100% even it's not as the 100% beef claim pertains only to the processor, meaning the people who actually send the meat to whichever company can add whatever they want and the restaurant can still claim 100%. But, like I said, I could be wrong. It was a while ago that I read that. I know that Taco Bell had issues with their beef only being 26% beef a while back, and I have no doubts that McDonald's is the same.


----------



## Dani-1995

Are any of you near a Bojangles? They have them in NC and VA. Not sure where else but there aren't many. That's my favorite place to eat fast food. The chicken supreme and dirty rice... mmmmm

I don't like kfc, mickey ds or any of that other stuff. Wendy's is alright though. Burger King is nasty too. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

Never heard of Bojangles, but just the name chicken supreme and dirty rice sounds good. In fact I wish I had that right now.


----------



## ciwheeles

There is one Bojangles here on So MD but that's it for Maryland. I've never seen another one any farther north.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a hard time with any fast food place. They all get their chicken and beef from the same places and lots of those poor animals are treated so bad , unnecessarily I'm not die-hard cannot eat it even if I'm starving to death, but it is usually my last resort. I just have a hard time contributing to the abuse...so frustrating to me that it's gotten away with. 

I wish all restaurants had to post where their meat suppliers are.


----------



## CAjerseychick

OK I usu dont think about it, I just eat, same when I go to a Chinese lunch counter (its like $4 for a full hot meal)- I just chew it all up...

But that IS GROSS!

How about In and Out Burger? Thats pretty local and right next to where I stop for gas... their fresh cut fries are the BEST...


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Ew, more reason not to like McDonald's! SO gross. These are times I am happy I don't eat meat.


----------



## NubianFan

with my work schedule and never knowing where I will be at any given point during the day (I make home visits) I have to eat fast food, the only option would be to carry a cooler and ice and eat cold lunch every day and I am just not going to do that. I wish I didn't have to eat as much fast food and I always try to find the healthiest option I can. A lot of time I eat at supermarkets deli's or get things from mom and pop restaurants but sometimes it is fast food or nothing. Many times I am eating in my car going down the free way from one clients house to the next. And if I know I will be in the office I often bring leftovers or a can of soup and eat in the office, but most days I don't know for sure where I will be at lunch time.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Actually this is a false statement. McDonald's beef is 100% grass feed beef. And when the whole pink slime thing came out, what last year? They with other top fast food chains stopped using it.

This is kinda like how last year Taco Bell was said to only have 25% beef in their beef. Its simply false accusations by those who dont think we should eat meat. (not that I am accusing the poster of being one)


----------



## canyontrailgoats

The luckiest(and probably the healthiest) people are the ones that produce their own food. I have a friend that produces 99 percent of her own food including beef, chickens, eggs, pigs, sheep, goat and cow milk and TONS of veggies and herbs. 
Not only is home grown food healthier and more wholesome for you, it teaches you to be independent and self-sufficient. Why not support yourself and other local farmers rather than fast food chains and supermarkets?
Or if you can't raise your own produce, you can buy fresh meat and veggies from farmers markets and the Amish, etc. To help support the locals.
Plus you're supporting animal abuse and neglect by eating fast food burgers, as they butcher sick and disgusting cattle not suitable for eating....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am actually a huge supporter of eating meat, ( I raise pigs, cows, chickens among other things for meat) But I also believe that Americans should be aware of what they're eating and if possible raise it themselves . How do you know it is grass fed beef? Do those cows ever see green pasture ? Or are they the typical fatty cow that is penned in slop and fed grain? Most of those cows are killed in a high stress situation too, their life is taken for our own good so they should be treated with respect.


----------



## spidy1

COgoatLover25 said:


> I am actually a huge supporter of eating meat, ( I raise pigs, cows, chickens among other things for meat) But I also believe that Americans should be aware of what they're eating and if possible raise it themselves . How do you know it is grass fed beef? Do those cows ever see green pasture ? Or are they the typical fatty cow that is penned in slop and fed grain? Most of those cows are killed in a high stress situation too, their life is taken for our own good so they should be treated with respect.


I agree, we should also be aware of the health of the animal, they butcher sick and diseased animals and call it safe!!!:shock:


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone has to do what works for their lifestyle. We all have to make choices that will work for us.


----------



## Jezzie

spidy1 said:


> I agree, we should also be aware of the health of the animal, they butcher sick and diseased animals and call it safe!!!:shock:


There's a HUGE recall right now in the US on like 8.7 million pounds of beef products for this exact reason!

Here in Ontario, Canada there's an outbreak of some pig disease on a few farms and they are concerned about it wiping out whole farms livestock. I'm not entirely sure if they are allowing animals off infected farms for human consumption at the moment.

My boyfriend made me watch the movie Food Inc. I have never looked at a grocery store the same.

Anyone else watch it? If not.. You should. Raising your own animals for consumption will look better and better that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Food inc. is a must watch watch for anyone who cares at all about what they eat and the way animals are treated.


----------



## Jezzie

After watching it we went to buy some production red layers from some guy... We wanted 6... 

Got to his farm and he had 2 in each little cage not big enough to stand or do anything in, beak points chopped off! I almost started crying. We ended up taking 16 of them. Sadly we could take them all or I would have. It took them almost a month to walk like a normal chicken. The would be hunched over with their wings kinda open. 

I understand for large corporations it's the most cost effect way to produce eggs but it's certainly not one I support. Free range only IF we have to buy eggs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

So far I have a veggie garden, and I put one goat and ten chickens in the freezer last year. Hoping to expand on that this year.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay for you !! Last year we raised over a hundred chickens and put them all in the freezer !


----------



## NyGoatMom

My upright freezer is full. I have rabbit,duck,turkey and chicken in there along with some sheep and goat. The only thing I really have to buy is pork. I try to get locally raised pork but can't always get it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have any of you guys ever heard of the Mulefoot hogs? We raise them for people and ourselves


----------



## GoatieGranny

Jezzie said:


> There's a HUGE recall right now in the US on like 8.7 million pounds of beef products for this exact reason!
> 
> Here in Ontario, Canada there's an outbreak of some pig disease on a few farms and they are concerned about it wiping out whole farms livestock. I'm not entirely sure if they are allowing animals off infected farms for human consumption at the moment.
> 
> My boyfriend made me watch the movie Food Inc. I have never looked at a grocery store the same.
> 
> Anyone else watch it? If not.. You should. Raising your own animals for consumption will look better and better that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I agree!

If anyone is interested, here is what went on just last week concerning Subway: http://foodbabe.com/tag/subway-petition/


----------



## spidy1

We don't raise pigs, so I don't know much about them, but we raise rabbits, goats, cows, ducks, geese, pheasants, and hunt wild game. We almost never have to buy meat!!!


----------



## Jezzie

We only buy from our local butcher. Very rarely do we buy meat from the grocery store. 

He just finished turning 25 pounds of venison (it hit our car last Easter. Got a deer but lost a car), anyways he turned it in to sausages lol. Granted I have a hard time eating it. It's road kill LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

I love good road kill!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

If it's fresh and you see it happen, why let it waste? I have a friend who has done that and people call him when they hit a deer so he can come get it


----------



## Jezzie

Oh it was fresh lol did 2500 dollars worth of damage to the car so we put it in the trunk lol hung it up in the barn, cleaned it up and such and put it in the freezer. 

I'm not a huge fan of deer to begin with. Add in the boyfriend joking about road kill and yea I can pass on it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I love venison! Probably not worth the damage to the car but since I drive a big truck now I would probably win  There are elk in my neighborhood too...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sometimes, even if it isn't fresh we throw in the back of our truck and use it for dog food


----------



## TDG-Farms

I enjoy all kinds of food. Fast, processed, natural, harvested. Makes no never mind to me. And considering what a good number of people are forced to eat around the world, Ill take a pink slime 25% beef burger anytime!  hehe


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll be one of the people to disagree , if we support the issues of today what will it be tomorrow ? And if we could help our friends, family and ourselves to be healthier and happier, why wouldn't we want to do that ?


----------



## Jezzie

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I love venison! Probably not worth the damage to the car but since I drive a big truck now I would probably win  There are elk in my neighborhood too...


Yea we were driving a 2007 Saturn. Windshield, front drivers panel and driver passenger door all needed replaced. The door was going to be like 800-1000 and that was the junkyard!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995

More emphasis than is actually necessary is put on animal neglect and abuse through the slaughtering process. I suggest watching the Temple Grandin movie. It is a very inspirational movie and shows alot of how livestock are kept and particularly slaughtered now. I know mistreatment and abuse still happens but we are making great strides. 

I just want to get this out there. All that organic stuff is a bunch of bologna. I would never want to eat meat from an animal that hasn't been wormed or treated when sick. It's unethical and quite nasty in my opinion. 

Also, my number one goal with fast food would be how processed it is. I don't like those processed burgers. I prefer the real deal.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## caprine crazy

Have you ever watched Super Size Me? I was forced to watch it 6th, 7th, and 8th grade in my Health class. Skyla, yes I think I have heard of him.


----------



## nchen7

so gross about processed meats at McD's, but I gotta say....I love a Big Mac. I eat about 1 every 2 years, so I don't feel too bad when I get one. I can't bring myself to eat at too many other fast food restos. 

as for growing your own food, it's so rewarding. we haven't had any of our own meat yet, but soon....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dani-1995 said:


> More emphasis than is actually necessary is put on animal neglect and abuse through the slaughtering process. I suggest watching the Temple Grandin movie. It is a very inspirational movie and shows alot of how livestock are kept and particularly slaughtered now. I know mistreatment and abuse still happens but we are making great strides.
> 
> I just want to get this out there. All that organic stuff is a bunch of bologna. I would never want to eat meat from an animal that hasn't been wormed or treated when sick. It's unethical and quite nasty in my opinion.
> 
> Also, my number one goal with fast food would be how processed it is. I don't like those processed burgers. I prefer the real deal.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


Ok, just putting my opinion out there, while I am a HUGE fan of 
Temple Grandin , ( will be meeting her in person soon) I don't believe organic is "bologna " . While the term "ORGANIC" has been inappropriately used in many operations, (to the point where many people think of it as you do) organic is the way I raise all of my animals, and I believe there is a lot to it. Have you ever tried organics? Truly organic is not as many people think of it .
If you came to my farm and tasted my pork and compared against store pork I can almost guarantee that you and a lot of other people would see the big difference.


----------



## ciwheeles

I have watched Supersize Me. I had to watch it freshman year in high school. It was pretty weird and at time gross, but frankly that wasn't enough to scare me away from fast food. Lol

I actually do believe in the organic and natural movement. There is, in my opinion, nothing wrong or foolish in trying to avoid products that contain harsh chemicals, additives, pesticides, ect. My mom has become a huge pro organic person and I am to a lesser extent. We still worm as needed though and carry normal medicines like anyone else would. I recognize that sometimes you do need what clearly works. I just try to feed the goats organic, non GMO stuff. Same with the chickens and horses.


----------



## Jezzie

I'd much rather eat grass fed beef and chicken that's not pumped with chemicals to make them fat 4 times faster. 

I also don't agree with the process of pasteurizing milk. Kill all the good in it and replace it with chemicals instead?! They claim it's to ensure there's no fecal matter and such in the milk but before it's picked up at the farm it's tested! Contaminated gets dumped! Tho the human body wasn't designed to consume another mammals milk anyways lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think it is nice to call anyone ignorant. Even though ignorance is just not having knowledge of something which is different from having knowledge and not using it. I think this conversation is kind of like politics and religion it is a hot button and not one most of us are likely to agree on, I personally fall somewhere in the middle. I think it is great that some people are able to raise and eat everything fresh and even organic, but it isn't reality for most of us. I also think you have to be careful what you believe and think about who is behind it, just because you see it on the internet or television or made into a movie doesn't necessarily make it true. I know I worked in television for 12 years and half the time the people at the local station I worked for didn't even know what was true themselves before they rushed something on to the air to get the "ratings". There may be groups with agendas behind things that may skew facts and statistics one way or another. I know that our food supply isn't what it should be, but we are well fed in America. Don't ever think we aren't, we live in a land of plenty. Sometimes too plenty. Are there improvements that could be made, certainly. That doesn't however mean we will all fall dead from eating a fast food hamburger. Trust me, if it did we would have a lot less populated country. I am not a moderator and it isn't my place but it just feels like this thread is going towards a bad turn. I hope we don't let it and remember that we each have opinions and that is okay and our right, but it isn't okay to belittle each others opinions either.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I don't think it is nice to call anyone ignorant. Even though ignorance is just not having knowledge of something which is different from having knowledge and not using it. I think this conversation is kind of like politics and religion it is a hot button and not one most of us are likely to agree on, I personally fall somewhere in the middle. I think it is great that some people are able to raise and eat everything fresh and even organic, but it isn't reality for most of us. I also think you have to be careful what you believe and think about who is behind it, just because you see it on the internet or television or made into a movie doesn't necessarily make it true. I know I worked in television for 12 years and half the time the people at the local station I worked for didn't even know what was true themselves before they rushed something on to the air to get the "ratings". There may be groups with agendas behind things that may skew facts and statistics one way or another. I know that our food supply isn't what it should be, but we are well fed in America. Don't ever think we aren't, we live in a land of plenty. Sometimes too plenty. Are there improvements that could be made, certainly. That doesn't however mean we will all fall dead from eating a fast food hamburger. Trust me, if it did we would have a lot less populated country. I am not a moderator and it isn't my place but it just feels like this thread is going towards a bad turn. I hope we don't let it and remember that we each have opinions and that is okay and our right, but it isn't okay to belittle each others opinions either.


I sorta thought of that after I clicked the post button and regret that I even posted this thread because of it  I apologize to any one I may have offended.


----------



## ksalvagno

While we are fine with healthy debate, remember the rules of this forum. If you don't know them, then you need to read them. We will not hesitate to close this thread if everyone can't abide by the rules.

Keep it friendly, keep it fun.

This is first and final warning.


----------



## COgoatLover25

TV and internet hardly ever tell the truth, so I agree with you on that


----------



## Jezzie

I'm 100% positive my goats eat healthier then me or my kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Dani-1995 said:


> I just want to get this out there. All that organic stuff is a bunch of bologna. I would never want to eat meat from an animal that hasn't been wormed or treated when sick. It's unethical and quite nasty in my opinion.


If animals are raised in a healthy environment with a reasonable number of bodies for the amount of acreage, the need for drugs is drastically reduced. Last year I raised and butchered a goat that ate nothing but browse and local grass hay (farmers around here do not spray their fields) and chickens on whole grain and pasture. None of them saw a single medication. If they had shown any symptoms of illness they would have been treated, and the goat would have been wormed if he had lived longer than 9 months, and I would have left appropriate withdrawal times for the medications - but there was no need to. Factory farmed animals live in unhealthy, unsanitary conditions and therefore become sick far more frequently than they would otherwise. THAT is nasty and unethical, in my opinion.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh all my animals eat healthier than I do, my daughter eats pretty healthy. She takes her lunch to school and she only drinks water or tea or juice or milk, she won't drink pop/soda or whatever you want to call it. She takes a lot of fruit to school for lunch, she eats a lot of fruit and fish and lean chicken and she also eats a lot of dairy. I eat healthy at home, but at work I eat fast food way more than I would like. And you can tell it in my waist line certainly. I am however working towards being in clinic more, which would allow me to bring food from home for lunch and live a lot healthier lifestyle.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> If animals are raised in a healthy environment with a reasonable number of bodies for the amount of acreage, the need for drugs is drastically reduced. Last year I raised and butchered a goat that ate nothing but browse and local grass hay (farmers around here do not spray their fields) and chickens on whole grain and pasture. None of them saw a single medication. If they had shown any symptoms of illness they would have been treated, and the goat would have been wormed if he had lived longer than 9 months, and I would have left appropriate withdrawal times for the medications - but there was no need to. Factory farmed animals live in unhealthy, unsanitary conditions and therefore become sick far more frequently than they would otherwise. THAT is nasty and unethical, in my opinion.


I COULD NOT AGREE MORE!!! Well said , much better than I could have said it


----------



## Jezzie

NubianFan said:


> Oh all my animals eat healthier than I do, my daughter eats pretty healthy. She takes her lunch to school and she only drinks water or tea or juice or milk, she won't drink pop/soda or whatever you want to call it. She takes a lot of fruit to school for lunch, she eats a lot of fruit and fish and lean chicken and she also eats a lot of dairy. I eat healthy at home, but at work I eat fast food way more than I would like. And you can tell it in my waist line certainly. I am however working towards being in clinic more, which would allow me to bring food from home for lunch and live a lot healthier lifestyle.


 My 10 year old is really picky and eats Very little fruits and veggies. Here in Ontario the kids have to take packed lunches. Cafeteria's don't happen until high school.

My 2 year old on the other hand... She will eat anything you put in front of her! Any and all greens, can't slice a tomatoe in the house without her freaking for some! LOL.

I fail at eating healthy and I know this. I try to bake cookies and granola bars and muffins instead of buying them so I know what's in them and add addition things like flax or hemp hearts to give them protein.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter will eat anything that I call "country cooking" Like my mom and I cook at home, greens, beans, cornbread, biscuits, soups, stews, chilis, any kind of veggie almost. she doesn't like eggplant but pretty much anything else. BUT She hates pizza and really most italian food. I don't get that because she used to love it. She will eat anything asian, she loves sushi and sashimi, she loves seaweed that they are served with and wrapped in, she loves asian noodles, she loves it all. But she has always loved fruit. She just came to me about 30 minutes ago and said I want some juicy fruit but we don't have any fruit left in the house, so I dug in the cabinets and found her a can of fruit cocktail. I usually keep fresh oranges, apples, pears and bananas for her.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think a lot of people try really hard sometimes too hard to eat good , almost to the point where they're so stressed out they don't even enjoy life. None of us are perfect, me being one of the really messed up ones lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> Have you ever watched Super Size Me? I was forced to watch it 6th, 7th, and 8th grade in my Health class. Skyla, yes I think I have heard of him.


He has songs about Chick-Fil-A. They are soo funny lol


----------



## Jezzie

We try to keep bananas and apples and such in our house as well. But our 2 year old can eat like 5 a day if you let her! I've had to hide the bananas so she doesn't see them or that's all she'll want! 

Doesn't help the boyfriend doesn't eat anything green like ever. He's a 'meat and potatoes' type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

McDonalds is not as bad as some other things


----------



## Jezzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Good nite healthy people !! I always love hearing feedback from knowledgable sources


All this talk about food makes me want a POUTINE! Bahaha.

Night 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

At least most of us still have a choice on whether to eat processed or organic and home grown foods. They seem to have an organic , grass fed or all-natural alternative to almost every supermarket item, so you can make the right choices for you and your family.
The key is moderation, processed foods aren't terrible for you as long as you keep a balanced diet. Just don't sit on the couch all day with pop and chips, THAT'S asking for trouble!  . And we can all make the choice between those yummy Doritos or nutritious Apple slices.....
I just feel bad for the people who want to raise their own food, but can't because of where they live and the regulations they have to follow  . Whatever happened to seeing chickens and goats, sometimes even milk cows, living and thriving in people's backyards? I guess the houses are just too close together in the cities, and people who breathe in pollution and toxins every minute from factories and cars can't stand the fresh natural smell of animals....


----------



## Jezzie

I always found that silly. Most bylaws allow 3 dogs in a home, indoor or outdoor doesn't matter. Just 3 is allowed no matter their size or how much noise they make...

But you can not have 1 goat... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Yum lol

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TDG-Farms

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'll be one of the people to disagree , if we support the issues of today what will it be tomorrow ? And if we could help our friends, family and ourselves to be healthier and happier, why wouldn't we want to do that ?


I commend you on your want to bring better foods or at the least better awareness to those around you. But when you start off a thread of protest, maybe you shouldnt do it with a blatantly fake/false claim. Its easy enough to research a claim before you post it.

A simple search of the internet with some key words can clear it up for you. McDonalds, in the USA at least, sells 100% USDA inspected beef. Plain and simple. Now if you think they are able to lie about that and to contain the hundreds if not thousands of people from "spilling the beans" then by all means continue on your way as you are on a mission I dont intend to derail you from.

But if you come at it from a neutral perspective you will quickly find blurbs like what is posted on this site. Its only takes common sense to see between the lines of what the fanatics will say (regardless of if its a lie or made up) to sway people to their way of thinking.

http://www.snopes.com/business/market/allbeef.asp
Even Wikipedia has blurbs on the McDonalds urban legends

On a side note: I have no affiliation with McDonalds. I have not stock nor will I gain by taking the 100% beef stance. I dont eat their often enough to stand my ground here in an effort to convince myself I am eating health or 100% beef products. I am a Jack in the Box fan myself. I love their 2 jumbo jacks for 4 bucks!

So with that Ill leave you to your thread and say good night to EVERYONE. Not just the healthy eaters.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

goathiker said:


> I don't go there because 25% of their proceeds go to support gun control.


Wonder how much percent goes towards mind control.


----------



## goathiker

navaboerfarm said:


> wonder how much percent goes towards mind control.


lol lol


----------



## goathiker

I do see a really skewed perception of organic meats here. Organic beef aren't running free in a nice big pasture or are they sick and wormy. All organic means is that they weren't fed feed with growth hormone and made it to butcher without needing antibiotics. They are still vaccinated, wormed, and are raised in feedlots...


----------



## Jezzie

goathiker said:


> I do see a really skewed perception of organic meats here. Organic beef aren't running free in a nice big pasture or are they sick and wormy. All organic means is that they weren't fed feed with growth hormone and made it to butcher without needing antibiotics. They are still vaccinated, wormed, and are raised in feedlots...


I buy a whole cow from a farmer and it's not on a feed lot. It's in a big open pasture. If I really want I can pick which cow I want to buy. So not all of them are on feed lots either.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope, not all. Just the ones you pay $20.00 a lb. for at specialty stores. We worked at a Neiman,s feedlot for a bit. Neiman's "no stress organic cattle"...Not what you think...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Again, you're getting into the various definitions of "organic"...


----------



## goathiker

In the retail business organic simply means no growth hormone, no antibiotics. They aren't let on pasture because that may contain herbicides. Why should people be fooled into paying the prices for that meat thinking it's the best there is. When they can get "all natural" and "free range" at their normal grocery store. The labeling system is designed to make you pay more...
Maybe most of us can put our own meat in the freezer. Those who can't though, need to research what the labels mean...


If you want to know why McDonalds beef tastes different from everyone else's...It's because they buy 25% of their beef from New Zealand where they can get beef that contains almost 0% fat. Most of the rest of the beef comes from cattle farms in the Amazon. There are buyers sheets online that anyone can look up...


----------



## Dani-1995

goathiker said:


> In the retail business organic simply means no growth hormone, no antibiotics. They aren't let on pasture because that may contain herbicides. Why should people be fooled into paying the prices for that meat thinking it's the best there is. When they can get "all natural" and "free range" at their normal grocery store. The labeling system is designed to make you pay more...
> Maybe most of us can put our own meat in the freezer. Those who can't though, need to research what the labels mean...
> 
> If you want to know why McDonalds beef tastes different from everyone else's...It's because they buy 25% of their beef from New Zealand where they can get beef that contains almost 0% fat. Most of the rest of the beef comes from cattle farms in the Amazon. There are buyers sheets online that anyone can look up...


This is exactly what I mean by not buying into the organic fad.

I agree with you guys that home raised meat and veggies do taste better. As much as I like working in the hog industry, I rarely buy pork from the store. I'd rather eat pork someone raised and had processsed. Same with goat, lamb and beef. Just check labels and make sure it is what you think. Kind of like assuming animal rights and animal welfare mean the same thing when they are indeed total opposites.

I apologize if I may have offended anyone. I feel strongly on the topic and in people being honest about what labels mean (not you guys but those corporate people who try to make money off of unsuspecting people)

Just one more thing. The majority of Americans don't have the time, space, knowledge or probably even the stomach to raise their own food all the way through. For those I do suggest looking into label meanings and making a decision you are comfortable with. I'm ok buying some meat from the grocery store and some I'm not. I'm starting my own garden because I think store bought veggies are gross.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

According to the USDA, organic meat must be "Born and raised on certified organic pasture." Therefore, by my interpretation, non-pastured beef would not meat the legal definition.


----------



## NyGoatMom

The system is broken....everyone must educate themselves and be willing to do a little work.IMO, nothing is truly organic as the entire atmosphere is polluted to a degree and we have acid rain which negates organic anyway, but we can try to make better choices.
I just disagree with feedlots.It's too many in one area.And I don't like how they turn ruminants into GMO grain hounds  It's so unnatural, it cannot be good.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Truly organic is a perfection that we can't possibly reach as everything is polluted today


----------



## xymenah

I'm not afraid of pink slime or 100% beef eyeballs. Even if it's a ground beef hoof it's still beef in my eyes and I don't see any problem eating the entire animal. I know what's in hotdogs and I still eat them. That being said I still strive to eat healthy and grow my own food instead. Not because of the animal products they use but because of the chemicals and such.



Dani-1995 said:


> I just want to get this out there. All that organic stuff is a bunch of bologna. I would never want to eat meat from an animal that hasn't been wormed or treated when sick. It's unethical and quite nasty in my opinion.


That's a common misconception with organic. The animals are in fact wormed, and treated when sick just not with chemicals. They use herbs to heal and nutrition to avoid the some of the problems to begin with.

That is not to say however that organic is all it's cracked up to be but some of it is and you can't snub all of it for some failures. We need to support the small farms instead of commercial because that's where it went wrong.


----------



## COgoatLover25

TDG-Farms said:


> I commend you on your want to bring better foods or at the least better awareness to those around you. But when you start off a thread of protest, maybe you shouldnt do it with a blatantly fake/false claim. Its easy enough to research a claim before you post it.
> 
> A simple search of the internet with some key words can clear it up for you. McDonalds, in the USA at least, sells 100% USDA inspected beef. Plain and simple. Now if you think they are able to lie about that and to contain the hundreds if not thousands of people from "spilling the beans" then by all means continue on your way as you are on a mission I dont intend to derail you from.
> 
> But if you come at it from a neutral perspective you will quickly find blurbs like what is posted on this site. Its only takes common sense to see between the lines of what the fanatics will say (regardless of if its a lie or made up) to sway people to their way of thinking.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/business/market/allbeef.asp
> Even Wikipedia has blurbs on the McDonalds urban legends
> 
> On a side note: I have no affiliation with McDonalds. I have not stock nor will I gain by taking the 100% beef stance. I dont eat their often enough to stand my ground here in an effort to convince myself I am eating health or 100% beef products. I am a Jack in the Box fan myself. I love their 2 jumbo jacks for 4 bucks!
> 
> So with that Ill leave you to your thread and say good night to EVERYONE. Not just the healthy eaters.


Thanks for the link, I will definitely be doing research on that


----------



## jackiesme

All in all it comes down to the bottom line. If it is not profitable "they" wouldn't do it. Educate your self. Buyer be wear


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Truly organic is a perfection that we can't possibly reach as everything is polluted today


Well, if you want to get really technical, it's impossible to ever eat 100% organic because anything we consume has been in contact with inorganic matter i.e. water, minerals


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, if you want to get really really technical...you're right ! Lol


----------



## TheMixedBag

I'm definitely one of those people who can't afford organic, and certainly don't buy into the whole "it'll save the planet" thing. From the limited research I've done, the large-scale organic farms are just as detrimental to the environment as standard farms and may have issues expanding to the size needed to support the planet. That being said, any attempt to improve the food we eat is a step in the right direction. I do support GMOs (not to be confused with Monsanto-a corporation is not the be-all end-all of a technology that can indeed save the planet) and while I may take flak for it, I don't mind. It's a viable technology that we shouldn't allow to die just because of one corrupt company.

At any rate, I've always believed that it is entirely up to the individual as to what they can afford and what they choose to eat. The best that we can do is strive to improve farming as a whole.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hate seeing toilet paper in the store saying " Save the planet !" It's sooooooo overly priced. If they really wanted to save the world they'd make it affordable !!!


----------



## ciwheeles

> I hate seeing toilet paper in the store saying " Save the planet !" It's sooooooo overly priced. If they really wanted to save the world they'd make it affordable !!!


For the record that toilet paper totally sucks too. My mom bought some from Bj's and it's not worth the recycled junk it's made from. :wallbang:

I think farming/raising commercial livestock or whatever in this day in age is kind of a hard thing. Supply and demand being what it is it's almost like there isn't much of another way than massive feedlots and broken systems. That doesn't make it right, but that's how it is. Too many people out there want nothing to do with farming or raising their food for things be different. That's just what it's come to.

My uncle in Alabama raises chickens for Purdue. The stuff he has to feed the chickens he can't even touch because of all the crap in it. He has to wear gloves. The chickens grow for a couple weeks or a month and then the company picks them up. Knowing what I now know about chickens all that really disturbs me. It's also sad in that, I love my chickies and I like knowing that they're living their lives to the fullest. They may just be chickens but they're so happy and cute. It breaks my heart knowing that other chickens, cows, goats, so on so forth don't get that before going to slaughter. Again though, that seems to be just what it's come to to meet demands.

I'll never say a good thing about GMO. There's a lot of nasty stuff surrounding it and there isn't enough evidence that it will be a truly good thing. I don't want anyone fighting me on that, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## TheMixedBag

There's no argument here. It's a relatively new technology (well, if we aren't counting Mendel and the peas...). All I can say is get rid of Monsanto and give it a chance. We're not making fish tomatoes, we're aiming for tomatoes that have increased nutrition with a longer shelf life. Stupid things like increased resistance to chemicals (pesticides/herbicides) are a bit dicey, but again, eliminate the corporate aspect and there's a huge world of possibilities that may even improve farming as a whole (less land, higher yields, higher nutrition content, reduced resources, etc.).


----------



## NubianFan

eeww fish tomatoes, yucky, but now try some bacon tomatoes and that might be tasty. LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah , fish tomatoes ewww ! I can't even stand those little fish on my pizza !


----------



## TheMixedBag

No no no, you want bacomatuces. BLTs in one neat little round package!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## xymenah

TheMixedBag said:


> No no no, you want bacomatuces. BLTs in one neat little round package!


Sounds like salmonella waiting to happen.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

On that note, has anyone else seen the recent Jack In The Box commercials for their bacon burgers with "borks" - half cow half pig? It drives me BATS*** CRAZY! Not only does it depict the standard happy go lucky barnyard, but people these days are so out of touch with their food I wouldn't be surprised if some people believe they're actually breeding such creatures.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can't imagine what will happen if they get an idea to combine the animals lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

^^ they have combined animals - there are gmo goats that have spider DNA inserted in them so the goats make fibers in their milk that can be turned into kevlar. 

Then there's now gmo salmon that just got the okay, and the girls aren't able to reproduce. There's also the terminador seed they want to plant in brazil. Can u imagine if any of these genes gets passed to nature? Seeds from plants that can't reproduce, or sterile salmon?? Scary stuff...


----------



## ciwheeles

nchen7 said:


> ^^ they have combined animals - there are gmo goats that have spider DNA inserted in them so the goats make fibers in their milk that can be turned into kevlar.
> 
> Then there's now gmo salmon that just got the okay, and the girls aren't able to reproduce. There's also the terminador seed they want to plant in brazil. Can u imagine if any of these genes gets passed to nature? Seeds from plants that can't reproduce, or sterile salmon?? Scary stuff...


Agreed. It's very scary stuff.


----------



## DonnaBelle66

Ok guys, this is what a friend told me about 30 years ago. Her husband's family owned the sale barn in a town in Missouri. She said the buyers from McDonalds, at that time, came to sale barn and bought the reject cattle (lame, with cancer, with sores and boils, etc.) for their meat. Now I don't have proof, and this was just what she told me, however, she was a secretary at the law firm next door to our real estate office and she and I ate lunch together every day. She was not a flighty person or an obvious lier type. So since then, a McDonalds hamburger has not crossed my lips. So take this for what it's worth.

DonnaBelle


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's , lets say not good !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

You have to think though, that was 30 years ago and the market and inspection standards have changed. EVEN if it did happen then, likely it isn't happening now. Same with my story about my friend with the beef allergy that happened a good 10 years ago, if McDonalds burger were soy or partially soy then, they may not be now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I imagine it is a little different now lol 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> Wait taco bueno actually exists????
> ..... I thought that was just a Kim possible restraunt......
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


Yes taco bueno it real there all over texas and they have great tasting salsa.







the neighborhood deer like McDonald French fries.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have been trying to eat healthier and local. My dad prefers to buy meat from local grass fed beef, processed right here in town. We also have a large garden and we want to start canning this season! 

But I have to say... Think of the people in Thailand, Japan, etc whose diets are mainly fresh fish, veggies, etc. They have the longest life expectancy  Fresh food with a lack of chemicals and hormones has to be a good thing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Not when it is full of radiation now.


----------



## TheMixedBag

nchen7 said:


> ^^ they have combined animals - there are gmo goats that have spider DNA inserted in them so the goats make fibers in their milk that can be turned into kevlar.
> 
> Then there's now gmo salmon that just got the okay, and the girls aren't able to reproduce. There's also the terminador seed they want to plant in brazil. Can u imagine if any of these genes gets passed to nature? Seeds from plants that can't reproduce, or sterile salmon?? Scary stuff...


If the organism can't reproduce, the genes can't be introduced into the wild population. It's along the lines of seedless grapes and oranges. No ability to reproduce, no chance for the altered genes to be passed on.

Just some reading on GMOs. We've been eating them for 15 years, it might be time to listen to the scientists on this one.
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/522596/why-we-will-need-genetically-modified-foods/
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2014/01/07/260184901/gmos-and-the-dilemma-of-bias


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't know about the rest of you but the scientists can go fly a kite on this one


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's some links 

http://www.responsibletechnology.org/10-Reasons-to-Avoid-GMOs

http://www.organicauthority.com/foodie-buzz/eight-reasons-gmos-are-bad-for-you.html

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ciwheeles

I agree ^

My personal view is that with this technology being new to the last 15 or so years we have no way of truly knowing to lasting effects it could have on our health. 

GMOs with pesticides and other things could very well have negative effect if used long term. Sure, we could make more food with the GMO system, but if it gives people cancer and other diseases what good is it?

Then there's the fact that Monsanto is suing all the non GMO farmers if they accidentally end up with partly GMO crops. It's just a recipe for disaster IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

TheMixedBag said:


> If the organism can't reproduce, the genes can't be introduced into the wild population. It's along the lines of seedless grapes and oranges. No ability to reproduce, no chance for the altered genes to be passed on.


With the salmon its females that are sterile, which means males can still reproduce and carry the faulty gene that can be passed on. Same with the plants. Seeds won't grow into anything, but what about the pollen that can be spread everywhere?


----------



## TheMixedBag

Seriously? You're trying to tell me that the people with a degree in this field, the ones that spend their entire adult lives studying this can't possibly know more than you about it? Where's your credibility? What studies have you published, and which ones are you citing for your claims?

" Although there is not sufficient research to confirm that GMOs are a contributing factor..." STRAIGHT from the "Responsible Technology" website. No citations, no mention of who did the studies, no mention of the studies at all beyond a small quip in the first paragraph. Not exactly a reliable source in my experience.

Here's one that you ought to appreciate more. It addresses the concerns, accepts that there are concerns, then proceeds to explain how to fix them.
http://www.nature.com/scitable/topi...ified-organisms-gmos-transgenic-crops-and-732

Is what Monsanto is doing bad? Absolutely. But do you shoot the whole herd because one member is sick? Or do you cull the sick and strive to improve the ones that are left? Not one person in support of GMOs (person, not corporation, I'm not a politician) believes that plants should be made to be chemical resistant (every single source claims that they should be insect and weed resistant instead). Not one person supporting GMOs believes that we should push a new modification out without proper research. Yet those who are anti-GMO would rather the whole technology be scrapped instead of attempting to improve it and fix any issues. What if we had done the same with ANY other technology? Where would we be if we had scrapped penicillin research? What about electricity? People kept trying to claim (with Edison's help) that Tesla's alternating current would kill us all, that it was "dangerous and unpredictable", but guess what we currently use?

Yeah, we've all only had 15 years to learn the effects of GMOs, but we don't exactly know what ANY diet does to the human body. We haven't had enough time to see the effects of a vegetarian/vegan diet, nor a paleo diet, nor gluten free or any other diet that restricts certain things or only allows certain things. This is not a good enough reason to call for the elimination of a technology with very real benefits. You can choose to deny them all you want. You can choose to avoid them all you want. Nothing's wrong with it, nobody's stopping you. However, until you actually know more than all those people conducting those studies, I wouldn't try to claim a thing.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have fun with that 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ciwheeles

I think I'll just stick to my guns on this one.

I respect your opinion, but like I always say. I've got my view. You've got yours and it doesn't seem like either views are going to change. So it's best to just leave it at that. 

I don't plan on changing my view. I'm sticking to my thought that the way Mother Nature started doing things is most of the time the best way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheMixedBag

As I said, there's nothing wrong with that, I just dislike the misinformation about GMOs, which are largely fueled by distrust for Monsanto. It's one thing to say you want to eat only local/vegan/organic/homegrown, but it's another to try to make claims against a certain diet. One thing I have learned from my job, it's never a good idea to make any claim without the hard evidence to back it up.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Heres another interesting little fact I found 


6. 15. The USDA is allowing your meat to be “cleaned” with ammonia—and they’re hiding it from you. :


The typical fast-food burger is made with slaughterhouse trimmings, fatty cuts of beef typically reserved for pet food and cooking oil. What’s more, these burgers contain pieces of hundreds, potentially even thousands, of different cows. This creates an environment where bacteria thrive, so to clean the meat, the USDA allows a company called Beef Products to pipe the raw beef through pipes and expose it to ammonia gas. Never mind that ammonia is a poison or that evidence suggests the process may not be fully effective. The USDA deems it safe enough, and it allows the meat to be sold without any indication that it received the gas treatment.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ugh


----------



## COgoatLover25

ewww


----------



## COgoatLover25

more ewww


----------



## COgoatLover25

a little more


----------



## TheMixedBag

You do realize memes aren't proof of anything, right? It's as I said before-why are you so concerned about ammonia in beef when we breathe in things that are so much worse on a daily basis? No, it's not good for you, but there are so many things that are so much worse.

BTW, we have been using castoreum oil for centuries, from perfumes to medicines to flavoring. We eat bugs (red dye is often made from carmine beetles) and animal flesh, castor sacs aren't going to bother me. Also, why does what hoki look like mean anything? Monkfish are butt-ugly too and yet they're pretty expensive. What you SHOULD be irked about is charging more for "Alaskan white fish", which is nothing more than a fancy name for Pollock, AKA every fish patty and imitation crab meat patty ever.

Just in case anyone wanted the source for all the photos.
http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_554_20-horrifying-but-true-facts-about-how-your-food-made_p20/

From the same source (notice how this is a comedy site with minimal sourcing and fact-checking, especially on the fan-made articles such as the above). Doesn't make it wrong, it just makes it sensationalized and exaggerated. We eat nasty things every day.http://www.cracked.com/article_19433_the-6-most-horrifying-lies-food-industry-feeding-you.html
http://www.cracked.com/article_2060...ou-believe-about-stuff-you-use-every-day.html
http://www.cracked.com/article_19896_the-6-creepiest-lies-food-industry-feeding-you.html
http://www.cracked.com/article_20709_9-horrifying-foods-you-wont-believe-people-actually-eat.html


----------



## ksalvagno

Thank you for participating in this thread. It is now closed.

I think everyone can make their own decision on what is best for their family.


----------

